# New product



## Mike charatin (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello all. I just wanted to let everyone know that there will be a new product on the market. Right zyme. My father in law used to be involved in the prozyme company and due to the decrease in quality got out and started a new company that has a product that is even more benifitial to our beloved k9's. Right zyme is an enzyme that will help the dogs absorb more nuetrients from there food creating less amount to feed as well as less poop. Becouse the dogs are absorbing more the health benifits are unlimited. There will be more info availible soon but was just wondering if anyone would be interested in such a product. If so please resond or you can e-mail me direct at [email protected] thanks in advance.


----------

